# Tag / Preisschild erstellen



## Lukas (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Tag ( Preisschild ) erstellen.

Ich habe im Anhang ein Beispiel mit Photoshop erstellt.

http://bugla.biz/tag.jpg

Wie mache ich nun folgendes mit Illustrator:

Die beiden schrägen Linien sollen 45 grad haben.

Desweiteren will ich den Kreis oben in der Mitte auschneiden, so, dass das Preisschild an dieser Stelle druchsichtig ist. 

Und ich möchte die Fläche des Preisschildes mit diesen Linien füllen. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Moin
Fenster -> Raster einblenden + an Raster ausrichten
Rechteck aufziehen
Mit dem Ankerpunkt-hinzufügen-Werkzeug zwei neue Punkte setzen (dort wo die Knicke sein sollen
Mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug oben passend verschieben 
(hab noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden einzelne Ankerpunkte über ein Werkzeug mit genauer Winkelangabe zu drehen, aber 45 Grad sind ja nicht so schwer)
Nun einen Kreis in anderer Farbe aufziehen (dort wo du ihn möchtest)
über Fenster -> Pathfinder das Fly-Out-Menü auf die Arbeitsfläche holen
Dort auf "Verdeckte Flächen entfernen" klicken und den Kreis mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug selektieren und entfernen
Zu den Streifen: Einfach ein Rechteck ziehen und dann mit gedrückter Alt-Taste und Linksklick (dann zur gewünschter Stelle ziehen) Kopien erstellen

Anders wüsste ich es nun auch nicht

mfg


----------



## janoc (27. Mai 2008)

Kontur mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (Füllfederspitze) konstruieren – dabei die Shift-Taste gedrückt halten um Linen im exakten 45°/90°-Winkel zu ziehen. Nimm dir auch Hilfslinien oder den Dokumentenraster als Zeichenhilfe.
Das Loch per Pathfinder (im Menü Fenster) ausstanzen – Kreis zeichnen, beide Objekte markieren und "Von Formbereich subtrahieren" wählen.
Für die Balken machst du graue Rechtecke, die dann über eine Schnittmaske beschnitten werden: Kopie von der Tag-Form (ohne Kontur aber mit Füllung) über die Balken legen, Balken und Form markieren und Objekt - Schnittmaske - erstellen wählen.

/hab ich wieder ewig zum Tippen gebraucht ...

Alternative zur Grundformkonstruktion: Du könntest ein drei Rechtecke aufziehen, zwei davon um 45° verdrehen und die dann über das Pathfinder-Menü von Basis-Rechteck subtrahieren.


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Warum so kompliziert?
Wenn man die Ankerpunkte einzeln verschiebt (am Raster ausgerichtet versteht sich) kommt man eigentlich an den 45° vorbei


----------



## janoc (27. Mai 2008)

'türlich, aber du bist in der Abstufung an den Raster gebunden – bzw. musst dann den Raster ändern, was in Summe wohl sogar aufwändiger ist als ... naja. Erbsenzählerei


----------



## Lukas (28. Mai 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank!

Ich werde noch öffters hier rumlungern. Will endlich Illu lernen 

Nochmal danke!

Lukas


----------

